# The Blue Lemurian!



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Unseen by most folks in Rogue County, some new kinda strange thing has been roamin' the rails of Rogue County. 









But them what's seen it is talking plenty! It's some sort of rail car and it's sportin' some new fangled cannon on top!








Nobody's sure what makes it go, but it's got teeth!










There's another one of them Lemurian ape fellers manning it and he don't look too friendly!









One of them Lemurian gals is in charge again, telling the ape guy what to do. Folks up this way are getting darn worried about these dang Lemurians showin up all of a sudden, out of nowhere like. Something's got to be done about it!


Chris


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

"One of them Lemurian gals is in charge again, telling the ape guy what to do."

If the ape guy wants dinner tonight, and lets not forget late night dessert







. He had better heed the pointing finger.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see you resurrected this one.
I have liked it from day 1.
Bring on more of them Lemurian gals and ape fellers


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Chris. Now that track has been laid, all the secret stuff has been allowed to escape from the studio to be seen by the whole world.

Great stuff..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the wind to blow the hair back.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck, I'm still waiting for the big meeting between the (mostlly intoxicated) denizens of Rogue County and the Lemurians. That...might not end well...


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

"I'm still waiting for the wind to blow the hair back"

*That suggests a defense against the Lemurians for the citizens of Rouge County - a VERY LARGE fan! *





















*Tom*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent, Where's that darned Armored Train when you need it !!!










Hmmm...


I never knew my wife was Lemurian...explains alot, she's always ordering the big ape around!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

it is proven again. 
chris walas is the greatest!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

So Chris I always love your work. I'm particularly fond of your armoured locomotive, but I've often wondered... Its like being back in school, afraid to ask the question that everyone else seems to know the answer to. "Lemurians" - is that a name you've invented for your creations or is it a literary or cinematic reference? 

Curiously yours 
Robert


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Lemuria is a historic reference. It comes from the 1800's when the Darwinian evolutionists couldn't explain the distribution of the primates known as lemurs. They conjectured (incorrectly) that there must have once been a continent with land bridges between Africa and India. They dubbed this lost continent "LEMURIA". It meshed with some Pacific folklore about a lost kingdom of MU and so over the years Lemuria became a catchphrase for all lost kingdoms of the Pacific. 
My use of it is to try and (in my own little way) capture some of the old pulp action stories of Edgar Rice Burroughs and the early Jungle serials with tales of beautiful women, wild ape-men and strange contraptions... besides, it's exactly the kind of thing that would happen in Rogue County! 
Chris


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

(They're nearly as frightening as their creator.)


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris 
Thanks for the explanation, very interesting and as I mentioned before I really enjoy your railroad, well rather your rolling artwork! 
Robert


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
I thought it would take longer for them to show up. But, when there's free booze, how could they stay away?! 

I am with Dwight, doesn't it ever get breezy there in Rouge County?!


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the mixing of History... or should I say published myth, mixed with a magical railroad, full of babes and monsters, in a fabled land.

I try to not take anything seriously..... Chris, your posts have made my week. 


I need to get off my butt and get back into creations for Canine Gulch and the good Doc's rail adventures. Thanks









Dawgstuff


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris;

It is great to see your creations gracing this site again. I was also happy to see that the "recipe machine" flat car was still in business. Keep up the wonderfully fantastic work.

I need to find time to start working in Brandywine & Gondor RR rolling stock again.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

That wild lemurian lass is probly looking for prim & proper victorian misses to abduct with her ape man . they to quoate the queen VIC"Not amused" that would be a great hand car sub ject hehe .


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"I knight you Sir Doctor of TARDIS. And I banish you."


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I suppose she has to point the way to go because with all that windy track he would get lost and diworiented! Most excellent!! 

Terl


----------



## bkbates (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, if nothin' else, she must be givin' that blue fish thing a splitting headache. Although she's likely to catch a cold ridin' up front there in the draft. I dont' even wan to speculate on what sort of orafice her monkey friend is wedged in. -B2


----------

